# Questions About FTA Receivers For Audio



## Guest (Jul 5, 2004)

I am thinking of trying FTA. I am mainly interested in receiving networks and audio. I live in central Mexico. What would be my best option for receiving the audio channels in the best possible quality to connect to my home stereo. Are there any receivers that have coaxial or optical digital outputs. What kind of dish would I need for Mexico. Where is the best place to purchase the equipment. Thanks


----------

